# Any TTX owners out there?



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Going to pick up on competitive Tris and want a TTX - going to sell my Harley - soooo any reviews? should be an owners group for these like Y Foils

going with Reynolds wheels over the Bontis though - 

hope everyone is well and ride safe out there!


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

CARBON110 said:


> Going to pick up on competitive Tris and want a TTX - going to sell my Harley - soooo any reviews? should be an owners group for these like Y Foils
> 
> going with Reynolds wheels over the Bontis though -
> 
> hope everyone is well and ride safe out there!


not me, but I know that they're pretty aero and their engineers do dribble out windtunnel data from time to time over on biketechreview.com's forums.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

thanks! I follow topica/wattage but its been awhile

much appreciated


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been using a TTX for 2 years, It is great and very fast. Biggest improvement is the stiff BB. Great power transfer, even climbs well.

Consider, HED wheels. If you like spokes try STINGER. If you want fast get the HED 3C.

Some of the most recent tunnel tests show the HED 3 to be just as fast as a disc, but much easier to control.

Good luck with your choices


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I got the TTX 9.0.

Really stable and comfortable ride for sure. The stock wheels aren't the best but hey, you probably won't race in em right?

Stable, fast, comfortable and responds well. And I like how it looks. 

If you fancy statistics, it's in the top 2 fastest TT bikes out there. This new model supposedly was better than the Cervelo even so.. Whatever the case, it's one of the most aerodynamic frames out there.

Of course, this hardly matters when comparing to other TT frames since it's not by a long shot anyway. 

Good luck dude.


----------

